# Mini rex critique



## yannimom (Oct 19, 2010)

So I recently got this red mini rex buck.  What do you think?





He is about 4 months old.  His ears measure 3" and he weighs about 2.5-3lbs.  He has some rough spots in his fur.  Will this fix itself as he matures?  Does he need something to condition it?  It does seem to have improved some since I got him.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 1, 2010)

Ear too long to balance.  Long in shoulder, midsection (lower rib), and saddle.  Hollow in the hip (see the dip?).  Open in coat (need more dense coat).  Depth is not bad but not great.

I really wonder if you can pose him better.  The back feet are placed properly but his front feet should be right beneath his eye which will  make him look a bit longer and more flat.  His ear may improve once he's out of the teenage/gangly stage.

Don't brush him - ever.  To groom, mist your hands lightly with water and run them over him head to tail/tail to head.  Loose fur will collect on your hands.  Once  your hands get *just* past the sticky stage and starts to dry too much, stop, rub your palms together to pill the fur so that it comes off your hands easily.  Repeat all steps.  Do this for about 10 minutes.

My niece showed MR succesfully years ago.  I got my MR grooming instruction from her.  It's amazing what people will do to groom their MR but I tell you, this simple way is the best.  My niece would not groom her rabbits ever until just before they were called to the judging tables. 

So, I suggest you just let him grow into a prime coat before you really judge the quality of it.  Come January he should be in prime, I'd guess.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are some helpful articles on evaluating Mini Rex.  The Pencil Test is well known but I much prefer Devon's article as do MR exhibitors who've read it.  

Evaluating Mini Rex
http://www.devonglen.com/mreval.htm

The Pencil Test
http://cottonwoodfarms.tripod.com/pencil.html


----------



## yannimom (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you for your help!  I thought he was kinda long.  He is a very sweet guy right now.  My 12 yr old daughter just loves him!  She has been feeding him some BOSS and oats and his coat looks great now!  He is out of fabulous lines, so he may throw better than he is IF I breed him (big if).  If my daughter wasn't so attached, I would have sold him to a pet home last weekend.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Don't brush him - ever.  To groom, mist your hands lightly with water and run them over him head to tail/tail to head.  Loose fur will collect on your hands.  Once  your hands get *just* past the sticky stage and starts to dry too much, stop, rub your palms together to pill the fur so that it comes off your hands easily.  Repeat all steps.  Do this for about 10 minutes.


I had NO Idea you couldn't brush a Mini Rex! I brushed mine often and they really seemed to like it. Oh well, I have learned something and though I may continue to brush my current girls (unless it will harm them in some way) I won't brush any of my show rabbits when I get some. Thanks for that tip!


----------

